# Sakima my little wolfdog.



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

Sakima is a new addition in my life,

Finally after a years work of research on hybirds I finally got one of my own.

Now he's not much of a hybrid as he's a very low content but I'm happy with that as I live in the city. I seen his parents and I'm positive the father is a low content wolf hybrid, about 35% to 45% wolf. Sakima was the biggest in the litter and it's just what I was hoping for with his markings. I know it might sound weird but I was actually not wanting a blue eyed puppy but... I love him. 

Also his breeder is a very good man, not in the buisness for money.

Sakima's name means '' Cheif'' in Ojibway me being part Native.

He is a joy in my life, learning so fast and he'll stay right by my side.

here's his photos!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

squeeeeee!!!! look at that pup


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Miranda16 said:


> squeeeeee!!!! look at that pup


What she said^^^only louder...

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

*rubrubrubrub* sooo cute!!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

*sniff sniff*

Anyone else smell that?

It's NEW PUPPY SMELL!

What a cutie!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Jod-dog said:


> *sniff sniff*
> 
> Anyone else smell that?
> 
> ...


oh and the amazing smell of puppy breath ....

**plays with extra puppy squooshy skin**


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Such a CUTIE Cutie Patootie!!!


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful pup, good luck with him!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

What a looker! Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Agree with all the above posts! He is a handsome little guy lol! I'm jealous!  Good luck and have fun with your pup!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

He's adorable


----------



## Liddy (Jan 12, 2010)

Miranda16 said:


> squeeeeee!!!! look at that pup


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Miranda16 said:


> oh and the amazing smell of puppy breath ....
> 
> **plays with extra puppy squooshy skin**



I love puppy breath to.lol 
I wish the could keep it forever. Or they should like a toothpaste that smells exactly like it. 

And your puppy it CUTE.


----------



## HarleysMomy1 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think he looks kind of like Balto. Anyone see that cute kids movie?!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

HarleysMomy1 said:


> I think he looks kind of like Balto. Anyone see that cute kids movie?!


I LOVE that movie! Me and my cousins used to watch it on a daily basis. I swear we've seen it more than 200 times.


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

HarleysMomy1 said:


> I think he looks kind of like Balto. Anyone see that cute kids movie?!


Haha, I just relized that.

I LOVE that movie, he really does lol.

Thank you for the kind comments everyone, I'm loven my fur baby.


----------



## HarleysMomy1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I LOVE that movie! Me and my cousins used to watch it on a daily basis. I swear we've seen it more than 200 times.


My one sister Paige and I own it on VHS haha. I never seen a dvd of it yet. But we just love that movie!!That was one of our top favorite movies growing up.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

He is a cutie  <3


----------



## pyralis (Mar 18, 2010)

That has to be an illegal amount of cute and at least a profane amount of adorable. Someone should get on the phone to the authorities!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

HarleysMomy1 said:


> I think he looks kind of like Balto. Anyone see that cute kids movie?!


 I love that too


----------

